# WORLD CUP 2014!



## ChrisM (Jun 12, 2014)

Are you watching the world cup if so what team or teams are you rooting for?


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (Jun 12, 2014)

Wait, is that happening now? Did they ever finish that stadium?


----------



## tonyg (Jun 12, 2014)

Rooting for: USA and Spain


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 12, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Wait, is that happening now? Did they ever finish that stadium?



They were playing in it today.. So I would say they finished it.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Jun 12, 2014)

Rooting for Portugal.

By the way Croatia was robbed today, anyway Fifa already making winning their games 

- Henrique


----------



## MartinD (Jun 13, 2014)

Wouldn't say they were robbed. Dubious penalty but even then, they didn't score a single goal anyway!


----------



## switsys (Jun 13, 2014)

FIFA World Cup is very interesting.


----------



## nDesign (Jun 13, 2014)

Netherlands  B)


----------



## indexia (Jun 14, 2014)

nDesign said:


> Netherlands  B)


love this one ever :


----------



## fixidixi (Jun 14, 2014)

any nice streaming links with english commentary for Italy-England?


----------



## notFound (Jun 14, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> any nice streaming links with english commentary for Italy-England?


Search for BBC one streaming online.

Also, GO ENGLAND!


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 14, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> any nice streaming links with english commentary for Italy-England?


If you have an iPhone there is this for live streaming:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/univision-deportes/id353665650?mt=8


They might have an android version haven't checked.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 15, 2014)

So far the 2014 world cup has been freaking awesome.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Jun 15, 2014)

It could be better, if Brazil didn't bought their game, and Mexico should have won 3-0 instead of 1-0.

- Henrique


----------



## MartinD (Jun 16, 2014)

HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 said:


> It could be better, if Brazil didn't bought their game, and Mexico should have won 3-0 instead of 1-0.
> 
> - Henrique


I see a lot of people saying crap like this.. and while I do think the penalty was dodgy I don't see how the rest can be 'bought'. Croatia didn't score a single goal so regardless, they wouldn't have won anyway. What's the point in moaning about them being too shit to score?


----------



## cloudlix (Jun 16, 2014)

Go Japan, go Netherlands, go Brasil


----------



## switsys (Jun 16, 2014)

HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 said:


> It could be better, if Brazil didn't bought their game, and Mexico should have won 3-0 instead of 1-0.
> 
> - Henrique


Whoa, a quite serious accusation there!


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 16, 2014)

The Iran vs Nigeria match has been painful to watch.. They both suck.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 16, 2014)

Iran 0 - 0 Nigeria :-/


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 16, 2014)

USA USA USA USA USA USA

USA vs Ghana starts in 60 minutes!


----------



## MartinD (Jun 16, 2014)

Proud to be singing the anthem there. NOT.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 16, 2014)

31 seconds. Is that a record?


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 16, 2014)

HOLY SHIT! WOOOOOTTT!!!!!

FASTED GOAL IN WORLD CUP HISTORY!!!

GO USA!!!!


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 16, 2014)

I like google's doodle.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 17, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> HOLY SHIT! WOOOOOTTT!!!!!
> 
> FASTED GOAL IN WORLD CUP HISTORY!!!
> 
> GO USA!!!!


Not quite - 5th fastest


----------



## Lee (Jun 17, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> I like google's doodle.


Looks to me like a nation of flashers.


----------



## mikho (Jun 17, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> HOLY SHIT! WOOOOOTTT!!!!!
> 
> 
> FASTED GOAL IN WORLD CUP HISTORY!!!
> ...



Fastest goal scored


1. Hakan Sukur (2002): 11 seconds


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 17, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Not quite - 5th fastest





mikho said:


> Fastest goal scored
> 
> 
> 1. Hakan Sukur (2002): 11 seconds



I was just going off what the announcers said. They later corrected themselves.  ^_^


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 26, 2014)

GO USA WOOOOOOTTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 26, 2014)

WOOT US ADVANCES TO THE SWEET 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't like soccer much, but this world cup is fun.

A lot of going home champions - looking forward to the last games.


----------



## Benelux Servers (Jun 29, 2014)

World Cup 2014 Generates 32 Terabytes of Data in 10 Days! However, I don't watch it.


----------



## fahad (Jul 1, 2014)

Why do people says Soccer ? If they can't say Football then its useless to watch FIFA World Cup. There is no Soccer in FIFA.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2010/06/the-origin-of-the-word-soccer/


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 1, 2014)

*USA!* USA! USA!


----------



## MartinD (Jul 1, 2014)

LOLUSA.


That's all.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 1, 2014)

Also, Belgium.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 1, 2014)

Also Belgium. Again.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 1, 2014)

Also, USA.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

Also, Hockey.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah I am proud, its fucking amazing that we made it this far. But not that we are out its pretty depressing. 

I just hope my voice is back by tomorrow since I have to meet with some people. I was doing too much screaming at the TV. lol


----------



## MartinD (Jul 2, 2014)

If I was going to be honest I would have to say Belgium got lucky and really, the US deserved a win.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 5, 2014)

Would be fun to see Costa Rica in the final.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 8, 2014)

Holy fucking Germany... 5 goals in the first 30 minutes against Brazil.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 8, 2014)

Beerfest!


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 8, 2014)

6-0!

7-0!


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 8, 2014)

Good Job Germany 7-1!


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 9, 2014)

Well Argentina won Lionel Messi may finally be able to raise that trophy if they Win Sunday.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 13, 2014)

GO ARGENTINA! W00T!


----------



## MartinD (Jul 13, 2014)

C'mon Germany


----------

